# What's your favorite household item you've repurposed for your crafts?



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

What's your favorite that would be perfect for...thing? I love seeing how people use their creativity to solve problems.
I was working on my socks and started thinking about how much easier my bowl makes knitting taat socks. It was a bowl that came with a set, that really was too small for cooking. But it's awesome for my socks. It holds two 50 gram center pull balls. Because it's stainless steel it doesn't cause static with wool like plastic can. It's small enough to fit in a bag and on my lap, and it keeps my yarn nice.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Great idea! I would files down the edges though so it doesn’t snag the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cascade containers as yarn holder; Mentos and Altoid containers and small glass jars (pimento/capers) for notions. Hair clips on yarn cakes.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Waiting on my Finish dishwasher tabs large blue box to be empty. Looks like it would be perfect! Has a flip-top lid.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great idea. I use my kitchen scale to divide yarn in equal balls. I also have a citrus peeler I have had for 40 years as a stuffing pusher to stuff dolls and animals.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have several photo containers that hold 4x6 photos that I use for knit kits. They hold scissors, markers, tape measure and tons of other useful items. They are great for slipping in my project bags.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Great ideas- all of these!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Hendrika said:


> Great idea! I would files down the edges though so it doesn't snag the yarn.


It's actually smoother than it looks. I tried sanding it after cutting the slot, but it made the edges sharper. So then I took a lighter to it, it made lumps, but they're smooth lumps that don't catch the yarn.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

My mother's Pyrex percolator: it sits flat, holds a full ball of yarn, the spout allows yarn to move easily and keeps kitties away from the fluffy stuff!


----------



## GenGenie (Nov 6, 2018)

I often re-purpose items that most people throw away. I do a lot of crafts: knit, crochet, tat, spin, weave. etc. When traveling I usually have a tatting project in my purse. I LOVE the tall plastic tubes that M&M's come in. They are my favorite way to have my long needle tatting needles along with a pair of compact "snip" scissors and a corsage pin for help in picking our knots. I use the large and small "Country Crock" cartons for packing balls of thread so that they don't get tangled in my bag. I love to store my sock knitting yarn together so that I can grab it and go without the usual time consuming task of trying to match the yarn for a project to match. So I use the 1 pound plastic strawberry boxes that have the lids that are hinged so you don't lose them. They are also handy to wrap the finished socks in for gift giving. And I have 2 of these boxes that will always be in my knitting bag: One is labeled "Sock #1 and the other is "Sock #2. I can keep the socks I am working on seperated so I can finish part of each sock as I go and know where I am in the process. And I don't have to worry about misplacing my working needles or doing the same passage of knitting accidently twice on the same sock.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I now use the lindt chocolate Christmas ball as a Yarn holder, it was full of chocolates it's now filled with yarn ????


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

The fall i re-started knitting socks, Sr Center had a sale. Director gave me Morgan-Oakes book on TAAT TU socks and I bought a set of 3 small bright orange bags. Immediately saw the funky one, 6 inches tall oval, zip around top, was perfect for holding 2 balls of sock yarn and the ChiaoGoo needles would wrap up just right, too. It has remained my sock bag ever since.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

I’m using Longaberger baskets that were just sitting on top of my freezer!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

I had some old plastic table mats with father Christmas on which I used for the grandchildren to save my white tablecloth. I have drawn my various mask patterns on the white back and cut them out. Now I just have to draw round them on the fabric. Saves time but am I bored with masks? I don’t sell them they are just for family, friends and neighbours.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

Great question!

I use the handle of a long wooden spoon, slip it between the sofa cushions firmly to keep the yarn ball in place...and it gives me the right amount
yarn as I pull.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

I save every one of these, all sizes, for storing yarn. The zipper ensures that the yarn will stay clean and because they're clear, I can see at a glance what the yarns are.


MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


----------



## Jazzynitter (Oct 14, 2019)

I use the zippered plastic cases from linens to store my yarn in the craft cupboard. Clean, easy to stack and easy to see what's inside. The complimentary cosmetic bags that come with some purchases make great project bags and a small reusable shopping bag is used to carry my current projects when I want to take them along with me.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm loving reading everyone's repurposing ideas! Waste not, want not my parents always said.
I store my crochet hooks in a tall plastic container that held individually wrapped prunes aka "dried plums".
I've used empty Clorox or Lysol wipes to keep yarn in--it pulls out through the slot in the top. I imagine we have a lot of empties hanging around.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't done it yet - just ordered it. on Amazon, the TomCare Toilet Paper Holder - a platform for a pattern/tablet/phone, an extension to hold a ball-o-yarn, and an open-ish container to hold several MORE balls-o-yarn . . .for colorwork or future use. SO looking forward to this.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

joyceagnes said:


> Great question!
> 
> I use the handle of a long wooden spoon, slip it between the sofa cushions firmly to keep the yarn ball in place...and it gives me the right amount
> yarn as I pull.


Great idea,


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


I love this idea. I use the same bags to put sets of doll cloths in to give with a doll as a gift.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually recently repurposed a Noosa small 4 ounce yogurt container to use to put a few stitch markers in. It has a plastic lid with it, and it is small enough to fit into any of the project bags I have going right now.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


I use these bags also, have quilt size and many that sheet sets have come in, but the one that has got the most use was one that 2 pillowcases came in, I keep all my notions in it, and because I've used it for at least 35 years if not more (aging myself), the zipper has come away from the plastic, So guess I'll have to go and buy a set of pillowcases or make one.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Teapot and a lidded soup tureen as yarn bowls.
Tall tumblers to hold sets of dpns
Wire CD rack (to hold them horizontally) for straight needles arranged by size


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Comment on dish washer tablet container- speaking from experience???? the plastic is so infused with fragrance, everything that is stored in it ,will smell like it. Even after washing the container and soaking it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

bokemom said:


> What's your favorite that would be perfect for...thing? I love seeing how people use their creativity to solve problems.
> I was working on my socks and started thinking about how much easier my bowl makes knitting taat socks. It was a bowl that came with a set, that really was too small for cooking. But it's awesome for my socks. It holds two 50 gram center pull balls. Because it's stainless steel it doesn't cause static with wool like plastic can. It's small enough to fit in a bag and on my lap, and it keeps my yarn nice.


Great idea.


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

I keep my straight knitting needles in tall flower vases.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

I use my bag sealer to make long tubular ziplock bags for circular needles. Punch a hole at the top for hanging. Also use it to reseal opened bags.


----------



## COElk (Jun 3, 2012)

I am currently using a ceramic flour canister (one of a set) as a yarn bowl. It is nice looking and sits on the floor next to my knitting chair. It is big enough to hold almost any skein, has enough room to contain a yarn ball unwinding while being knit from and can be picked up and put in my knitting bag if that current project need to travel with me.

I also use the zippered plastics from blankets and sheets to store yarn and empty prescription bottles for stitch markers in all my knitting bags.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I too use those linen plastic bags for storing yarn. The big ones that had electric heating blankets and comforters in, hold a lot! And my sheet sets came in fabric draw bags and it makes nice project bag too. Or store yarn in.

I also keep aluminum containers from my Illy coffee pods and use them for storing beads and others crafty things and I use them for storing food items and grains, and anything that comes in flimsy bag and fits in. They are stackable.

I have few plastic "baskets" with handles from dollar store,maybe 3-4 gallon size, they are without any holes, nice smooth but have top handles and hold big cone project in. Will use them for planting herbs ( thats what I bought them for originally), will drill draining holes in. Regular planters are expensive!

Also have cream puff plastic boxes ( you buy those if frozen dessert section in store). it has snap on lid and nice for buttons and short DPN's. Good in pantry too. And stackable.

Lately, my b/f started puffing on cigars so I bought him some in those aluminum tubes and now I have yarn sewing needles in, stitch holders and might divide beads in as I get more.

In past, I used those big sturdy soap boxes that slide out, they make nice holders for sewing stuff like pins and bobbins. And cosmetic samples.

And lets not forget cigar boxes. I love those! And I have one box that use to be humidor, has top glass lid and it stores mine serger thread cones.

Also have couple big sturdy black shiny shoe boxes with lid that flops over the box and it holds my shibui yarn.
I usually keep any good looking box and basket and find use for it.

From work I keep bringing 5 gallon buckets after we use what comes in it. I store flours in, it snaps tight and food supplies for long term storage. Those buckets cost at least 10 bucks in stores. I use them as planters too.

Tall plastic laundry baskets make great holder for all yarn for big project like the safe at home blanket.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Pyrexware coffee and tea pots make great yarn bowls. Likewise mason jars keep my crochet hooks organized and handy.

I they're pretty too, iffen I do say so myself.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I love reading these. good ideas...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I was going to say ... OLD GLASS CARAFES from drip-style coffee makers ..... make wonderful yarn bowls. When the coffee maker went, I kept the carafe. But it is easy enough to buy replacements or find them in thrift stores.

METAL MIXING BOWLS WITH PLASTIC LIDS work well as knitting bowls but I just use smaller holes [created with a heated awl, or even a potato spike (used to cook potatoes faster) to melt the plastic to create large, smooth edge holes] through which to feed the yarn ... however you need to do this at the start of the project.

BABY BARRETTES to clip the end of a ball of yarn to the rest of the ball so it wonât unravel in storage. Especially if it is a center wind ball, it makes it easier to work with.

Stretchy, old, KNEE HI STOCKING to place around a skein as I pull from the inside to hold the collapsing skein together.

I clip 'BINDER CLIPS' readily available where stationery is sold, to keep my strands separated by clipping them onto the edge of my knitting bag. They come in sizes ... itty bitty ones come in colors and patterns, too ... can't lay my hands on mine just now ... and they have the advantage of accommodating different thicknesses of yarn ... AND can be removed from the base (only need to remove one side of the clip) so you can surround the yarn that is already in progress.

I use TALL CONTAINERS for storing my needles, SMALL BOXES for notions, DIAPER PINS as small stitch holders, ....


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

joyceagnes said:


> Great question!
> 
> I use the handle of a long wooden spoon, slip it between the sofa cushions firmly to keep the yarn ball in place...and it gives me the right amount
> yarn as I pull.


The handles also make a great Nostepinne as does a dowel.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

ade said:


> I use my bag sealer to make long tubular ziplock bags for circular needles. Punch a hole at the top for hanging. Also use it to reseal opened bags.


I use a hinged lid, plastic container from cut veggies to store some circulars ... not the best method, but for these, it works.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Capri18 said:


> I'm loving reading everyone's repurposing ideas! Waste not, want not my parents always said.
> I store my crochet hooks in a tall plastic container that held individually wrapped prunes aka "dried plums".
> I've used empty Clorox or Lysol wipes to keep yarn in--it pulls out through the slot in the top. I imagine we have a lot of empties hanging around.


Great idea ... like the diaper wipes or bathroom wipes rectangular containers, too. For different size skeins.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I also organize my yarns in vinyl zipper bags used for quilts, sheet, pillowcases as someone mentioned, and I store all of that in interlocking crates (from my kids’ dorm rooms) so I can easily see what I have.

My crates are stored in an unused, guest room closet.


----------



## dotvt73 (Nov 30, 2012)

I use empty plastic medicine containers and altoid containers for holding my stitch markers. I use a pretty crystal pitcher for holding straight knitting needles. I also use the pretty, small bags that you get at the cosmetic counter (for cosmetic samples) to hold miscellaneous knitting supplies--small scissors. sewing needles. needle toppers. etc


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Was a box with yarn :sm04: 
Now a pattern holder :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Great ideas. I also like the big heavy vases. One is standing by my chair. I use a Bobby pin to wind up the tail on a project if it is long, if it is going to be used later to close up a seam.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


I bought some several years ago (Ebay or Amazon)... a case of 24, I think for about $25.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I use an old daily planner to store my fixed circulars. I found plastic zipper pockets that fit the planner at an office supply store going out of business sale. 

My husband uses a lot of re-writable CDs, he knows to never throw away CD containers. If you break out the center post you can feed the yarn through the hole makes great yarn holder. If you are rewinding a ball of yarn you can put it in the container to keep it from rolling around the room. I also use them when weighing yarn and unwieldy items on my kitchen scale, just tare out the weight of the container and fill with what needs to be weighed. Works really well for sweaters that would normally overhand the scale. The lid with the center post works for holding a yarn ball. The larger ones are also good for small project storage.

I use a metal cigar tubes to store my crochet hooks in my tool bag. When the yarn shop owners daughter was a toddler she used to love to run around shaking it like a rattle.

Altoids tins for the storage of many small things, sometimes I buy the Altoids just for the tin.

The tubes from beads make great needle cases.

I have antique candle molds that I use for storing my drop spindles.

I store some of my yarn and fabric in antique suitcases.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Mary Diaz said:


> Was a box with yarn :sm04:
> Now a pattern holder :sm02: :sm24:


Good one!


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Several years ago, we remodeled our kitchen-mu husband 1st removed the cabinets and put them up in the basement for my sewing & knitting stuff.

Vickie


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


I, too, use these; especially the ones with zipper openings. The large ones that comforters come in are great for afghans!

Vickie


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Clear plastic travel toothbrush holder for long, slender items in my knitting bag - crochet hooks, nail file (in case I get a hangnail when out and about), tapestry needle, etc.

Large sized dental floss container holds stitch markers in the bottom and the cutter on top is good for cutting yarn when you don't want to take scissors - though that's not as much of a problem when flying anymore.

Clear plastic spinach and lettuce containers for storing yarn or small projects.

Old pill bottles, the ones without the child-proof caps, for storing sewing machine bobbins.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

vlsg56 said:


> Several years ago, we remodeled our kitchen-mu husband 1st removed the cabinets and put them up in the basement for my sewing & knitting stuff.
> 
> Vickie


I see folks smashing up old cabinets on remodeling shows and want to scream. Don't they have a garage, garden shed or basement where they could be reused for storage? Our first house had metal cabinets from the 1950s. When we remodeled we gave them a coat of that hammered metal spray paint and put them up in the garage - and when we moved out of state, we took them with us!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I had an idea several years ago. I combed thrift stores, hoping to find a music stand. Well, one day about a year and a half ago, I decided to look them up on Amazon -- not as expensive as I'd thought, so I bought one. I now use it to hold whatever pattern I'm working on. It is metal, so magnets can be used to hold my place in the pattern. I can also stick a darning needle to the magnet. And probably scissors, but I haven't done that yet. The ledge also holds a pencil, my crochet hook (if that is what I'm doing at the time), and if I use straight needles (rarely) they can also sit on the ledge between sessions. And I can adjust the height, and the tilt, depending on where I'm sitting at the time! Very handy!!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

OResmerelda said:


> I see folks smashing up old cabinets on remodeling shows and want to scream. Don't they have a garage, garden shed or basement where they could be reused for storage? Our first house had metal cabinets from the 1950s. When we remodeled we gave them a coat of that hammered metal spray paint and put them up in the garage - and when we moved out of state, we took them with us!


I think that is for dramatic effect. Around here cabinets are resold or donated.. We reused ours in the garage.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I have so many, it's hard to choose. I store my crochet hooks in a Crystal Light container, my seldom used straight needles are in a wine bottle carrier, always by my side is a glasses case that holds a tape measure, stork scissors, a small tin of stitch holders, my knit cable needle holder, and an assortment of yarn needles. I also have a nice rolling Stanley toolbox that stores many of my cross stitch supplies.
Not craft related, but I also cut down plastic juice bottles, using the bottom to hold tubes upright in the bathroom cabinet and the top to use as a funnel. I keep 2 tops in each vehicle, 1 for oil, 1 for coolant.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I love all these neat ideas. I read thru all of these before I posted. I use my Daddy's old music stand as well. BUT I put a cookie sheet on it, can stick alot of magnets and a LOT of stuff on it♥



RoxyCatlady said:


> I had an idea several years ago. I combed thrift stores, hoping to find a music stand. Well, one day about a year and a half ago, I decided to look them up on Amazon -- not as expensive as I'd thought, so I bought one. I now use it to hold whatever pattern I'm working on. It is metal, so magnets can be used to hold my place in the pattern. I can also stick a darning needle to the magnet. And probably scissors, but I haven't done that yet. The ledge also holds a pencil, my crochet hook (if that is what I'm doing at the time), and if I use straight needles (rarely) they can also sit on the ledge between sessions. And I can adjust the height, and the tilt, depending on where I'm sitting at the time! Very handy!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I like the deep clear light plastic? Celluloid? containers that snap shut, that rolls and doughnuts come in , they hold a whole cut out quilt and pattern. Most all my crafts are now in see through containers. Paper cardboard centers hold lots of wooden dowels and mesh laundry bags hold large projects that I work on.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

What a good idea!


Ellebelle said:


> Pyrexware coffee and tea pots make great yarn bowls. Likewise mason jars keep my crochet hooks organized and handy.
> 
> I they're pretty too, iffen I do say so myself.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

mathrox said:


> I was going to say ... OLD GLASS CARAFES from drip-style coffee makers ..... make wonderful yarn bowls. When the coffee maker went, I kept the carafe. But it is easy enough to buy replacements or find them in thrift stores.
> 
> METAL MIXING BOWLS WITH PLASTIC LIDS work well as knitting bowls but I just use smaller holes [created with a heated awl, or even a potato spike (used to cook potatoes faster) to melt the plastic to create large, smooth edge holes] through which to feed the yarn ... however you need to do this at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


I have a bag like that. It has been in my garage ,on a shelf for years.(close to 15 to 20 years) I will get it down this week and just see what is in it.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I had an idea several years ago. I combed thrift stores, hoping to find a music stand. Well, one day about a year and a half ago, I decided to look them up on Amazon -- not as expensive as I'd thought, so I bought one. I now use it to hold whatever pattern I'm working on. It is metal, so magnets can be used to hold my place in the pattern. I can also stick a darning needle to the magnet. And probably scissors, but I haven't done that yet. The ledge also holds a pencil, my crochet hook (if that is what I'm doing at the time), and if I use straight needles (rarely) they can also sit on the ledge between sessions. And I can adjust the height, and the tilt, depending on where I'm sitting at the time! Very handy!!


Wow! My husband is a professional musician and I have music stands. Never thought of 'borrowing' one of his and using it for that purpose! I Thank you ... although I doubt he will .... lolol


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

chubs said:


> I have a bag like that. It has been in my garage ,on a shelf for years.(close to 15 to 20 years) I will get it down this week and just see what is in it.


You mean my knitting bag? 
I bought it for my mother and one for my mother-in-law many years ago from a Lillian Vernon catalog. My mother in law used hers until it fell apart. My mother felt she didn't need it as she never took her knitting out of the house ... when she gave up knitting, I took it back.

Two end pockets, one large central area, lots of elastics (now too stretched out to be useful) to hold needles, hooks, pattern, and attached to the bottom is a flat snap-on pocket for long knitting needles.

Hope you get a nice surprise in your bag ... not a bad surprise like spiders, mice, etc.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

The containers that those gold paper round chocolates come in make great gift boxes and come in different sizes too, just take out the inert and they are perfect.

Some yarn comes in lovely gauze bags, Wool Warehouse yarn does. They are drawstring, the ribbon has WW name on it, change the ribbon or scrap it altogther and they lovely bags to pack a shawl in

I use a half gallon size cannng jar to keep my wool ball in, it stands strong and the yarn can't pull it over


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I use my kitchen scales all the time for weighing yarn, I ended up buying a new set so I can keep them with my knitting bits at all times.......i use the empty coffee jars for my buttons the coffee comes in several sizes one size is usually on sale.....thus size is great for buttons


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I make pin cushions out of felt--like in my avatar. They have elastic and go around the wrist. I use plastic from various food containers to stick in behind the back piece of felt so the user won't get stabbed with a needle or pin!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

As I empty them, I am using disinfectant wipe holders to replace the plastic bags that I am currently using for my in car “Emergency Knitting Kits”. I keep a kit in each vehicle with 16” circular bamboo needles, cotton yarn and some sort of small scissors or snips. Then if I have and unexpected delay, I am not fuming, getting upset. I am relaxing knitting away.

Years ago I bought an insulated bag at a thrift store with the intent to use it with my slow cooker. My cooker didn’t fit, so the bag holds 6-10 skeins (depending on size) of color coordinated yarn. I use it when I am in charity hat mode. I pick the yarn and can then make a “zillion” hats with out having to move from my favorite chair.

It isn’t knitting but I have a very cheap baker’s rack I bought about 30 years ago when I was still living in apartments. Over the years it has held pots and pans, my stereo and records, craft supplies. It currently lives in our spare room closet and holds labeled totes that I use to store Christmas presents bought early. I never “lose” gifts in safe places because of it.

For quilters, I used to store quilt pieces in pizza boxes. Since I didn’t want my quilts to smell like pizza, I bought them new from a local restaurant for $1 each. They worked better and were significantly cheaper than the boxes commercially available for the purpose and I could fit the box size to the block size. Worked well for laying out blocks in the positions they would be in in the finished block.

Velveta cheese, Saltine Cracker, and shoe boxes (frequently covered with dollar store contact paper) hold lots of my craft supplies. My Stickles and similar paper crafting supplies live in an old cake pan that I painted and hung on a wall.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bokemom said:


> It's actually smoother than it looks. I tried sanding it after cutting the slot, but it made the edges sharper. So then I took a lighter to it, it made lumps, but they're smooth lumps that don't catch the yarn.


Great idea!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I love all these neat ideas. I read thru all of these before I posted. I use my Daddy's old music stand as well. BUT I put a cookie sheet on it, can stick alot of magnets and a LOT of stuff on it♥


Hmm ... now, to see if I still have any steel cookie sheets.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HOVE said:


> Comment on dish washer tablet container- speaking from experience???? the plastic is so infused with fragrance, everything that is stored in it ,will smell like it. Even after washing the container and soaking it.


No, a wash won't remove the scent , but sitting open in the fresh air will ... eventually. Not in direct sunlight; that'll destroy the plastic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vlsg56 said:


> Several years ago, we remodeled our kitchen-mu husband 1st removed the cabinets and put them up in the basement for my sewing & knitting stuff.
> 
> Vickie


Decades before we bought this house, the original kitchen 'furnishings' were moved and securely installed:

Tall pantry cupboards in an added area (which had been a side yard/porch) just outside the kitchen.

The original 1913 kitchen sink and its low cupboard in the attached garage. (Were housewives ever so short??)

A newer sink, standard height and larger counter, in the cellar facing the remaining cellar window. (Other windows were cemented over; this one has steel bars.)

Wall cabinets on an interior wall in the cellar.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw a crumb scooper at a cooking supplies store and thought it might work to scoop up my seed beads when I accidently spill them. It worked so well, I went back and bought two more at $1.25 each. They work perfectly and pick up almost a whole tube of spilled beads in one scoop. I've never used it for its original purpose. Here's a link to a crumb scooper that looks like the ones I have.

https://www.amazon.com/Restaurant-Sweepers-cleaner-Stainless-Waitresses/dp/B07Y69S31R/ref=asc_df_B07Y69S31R/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385115538706&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7691001421944284542&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031026&hvtargid=pla-826259964122&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=78287730613&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=385115538706&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7691001421944284542&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031026&hvtargid=pla-826259964122

I also use the lampshades on my lamps as a swift to wind my hank yarns. I have a lamp on each side of my sofa. They're not the same style. One has a larger lampshade than the other; but they both flare out at the bottom. I can unwind a hank and drape it around a lampshade. I then straighten out the strands, unscrew the finial at the top of the shade just enough so it spins and it works perfectly as a swift. My ball winder is clamped to the coffee table in close proximity to both lamps. The larger lampshade holds large hanks and I use the other lampshade for the smaller hanks.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW! After reading all of these ideas I will get my yarn and needles and redo my "stuff".
Thanks everyone.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I use a light colored pillow case to cover my lap when knitting to make my knitting easier to see. That is only part of the advantage, I also find the pillow case convenient to fold up over my knitting -always left first, right second. This helps in knowing which way my project is turned and keeps it all together.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought some Bailey's Irish Cream Chocolates which were in a cylinder so I use it for my knitting needles.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

The gauze bags for vegetables that you can buy in the supermarket to save using plastic bags are great for storing yarn or for your latest project. Vanilla pods (from Aldi) come in long glass tubes which I use for storing my long doll needles. Smints tins for small safety pins, needle threaders, stitch markers etc. and small containers which come with travel sets are also ideal for these.


----------



## jen9 (Oct 2, 2017)

When my dog was little, I bought a slicker brush, but it was far too stiff for her coat and she hated it. So I bought a new one which was mush kinder but did the job. A couple of years ago I took up spinning and found that the old slicker brush was perfect for 'flicking ' locks that couldn't be carded. Saved a lot of money and works really well.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

LindaH said:


> I actually recently repurposed a Noosa small 4 ounce yogurt container to use to put a few stitch markers in. It has a plastic lid with it, and it is small enough to fit into any of the project bags I have going right now.


I received a small change purse as a gift. When I got it my eyes lit up as it was perfect to hold those stitch and place markers, needle end covers and bread plastic squares are perfect for winding tails on to keep them out of the way as little bobbins.


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

Plastic Extra gum boxes...make perfect knit kits, holders for stitch markers and other notions.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Nanamel14 said:


> I use my kitchen scales all the time for weighing yarn, I ended up buying a new set so I can keep them with my knitting bits at all times.......i use the empty coffee jars for my buttons the coffee comes in several sizes one size is usually on sale.....thus size is great for buttons


I use large empty cheeseball container for my buttons. It gives me room to mess around and pick out the buttons that I need w/o dumping the Jar most of the time. I also use these cleaned out jars to store yarn in.

I also borrow my yarn scale for use in the kitchen sometimes. LOL


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I use spaghetti containers for needles. Cereal containers for keeping yarn clean and free from rolling round.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I use vintage cigar boxes that I found at the thrift store to store my knitting items in.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I use a spaghetti scoop with fingers to scratch my back with after a long time of sitting and knitting.


----------



## grandmatof4 (Nov 21, 2018)

Swedenme said:


> I now use the lindt chocolate Christmas ball as a Yarn holder, it was full of chocolates it's now filled with yarn ????


Can't decide if the 'before' or 'after' is my favourite!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I put my yarn cakes in a plastic bag, pull out the working yarn, then put a tie around the top so the yarn can come through. This keeps the yarn cake from falling apart while I am knitting.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I use large plastic containers that pretzels, etc. comes in for holding my current project and the pattern. I just leave the yarn in the big container as I knit. Works great!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

great ideas...I repurpose toilet tissue cardboard rolls for use with ball winder. For large balls I use paper towel rolls.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a 2 qt plastic pitcher to hold a skein of RHSS yarn. I put it in an upright position and and pull the yarn from the center. It's great for crocheting blankets and slippers.


----------



## grandmaj1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Love these ideas. I have been using the cases that pillow covers and sheets came in for yarn storage.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Clear plastic zippered pillow bags to store my stash. Plastic pill containers for stitch markers.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The original 1913 kitchen sink and its low cupboard in the attached garage. (Were housewives ever so short??)


Some of us still are... and shrinking further. ????


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


I love these too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I use a spaghetti scoop with fingers to scratch my back with after a long time of sitting and knitting.


Love it!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> I also use the lampshades on my lamps as a swift to wind my hank yarns. I have a lamp on each side of my sofa. They're not the same style. One has a larger lampshade than the other; but they both flare out at the bottom. I can unwind a hank and drape it around a lampshade. I then straighten out the strands, unscrew the finial at the top of the shade just enough so it spins and it works perfectly as a swift. My ball winder is clamped to the coffee table in close proximity to both lamps. The larger lampshade holds large hanks and I use the other lampshade for the smaller hanks.


Now that is really clever!! I don't think my lampshades are wide enough to use this way, but this certainly in ingenious. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Knit Addict said:


> Plastic Extra gum boxes...make perfect knit kits, holders for stitch markers and other notions.


My daughter uses those large size TicTac boxes for needles and such.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

rujam said:


> I bought some Bailey's Irish Cream Chocolates which were in a cylinder so I use it for my knitting needles.


Of course the chocolates were NOT the reason for purchasing the container ... they were just an added 'bonus'. ????


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

So many ideas! I have a Mr Coffee carafe that I was going to give away. Now it will have a new purpose right here. Thank you!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I use a spaghetti scoop with fingers to scratch my back with after a long time of sitting and knitting.


Oh, I like this idea!!!


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

Some large pretty cookie tins for buttons. Fancy coffee mugs to hold assorted tools. A plastic file folder holds misc. circular needles by size. Some reclaimed purses for project bags, holds yarn, needle or pin loom, pattern, and some containers with misc- yarn needle, stitch markers, scissors, etc. Grab and go projects. Lots of the mentioned clear zippered bags things come in. I also save colorful bread bags for making plarn. I'm sure there is more, we're all great at repurposing, aren't we!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I like my wooden chop stick for stuffing toys.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

My knitting pins, crochet hooks, and various other notions are all in various holders including some given away with travelling documents and keep all of these in my MIL's shopping basket. A lovely reminder of this wonderful lady.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

liz morris said:


> My knitting pins, crochet hooks, and various other notions are all in various holders including some given away with travelling documents and keep all of these in my MIL's shopping basket. A lovely reminder of this wonderful lady.


That is a sweet remembrance. What is something of a dear departed love one that you keep and will not give up? I have my Mother's pot holders, used quite a bit and my Boss and dear dear friend's cane. Sits in the corner of my bedroom. Sweet memories.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I use crystal light container to hold my crochet hooks .


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I have my mom’s knitting bag (which I purchased for her but she hardly ever used it) ... she didn’t ‘need’ anything that nice.

I kept all of her old photos even when I don’t know the people in the pics ... it is nice to see my mom young and acting silly with her friends.
I have some sweaters she knitted for herself.
Old baby sweaters she made for my girls that my granddaughter wore, but too feminine for my grandson.
Her knitting needles and crochet hooks (which I split with my daughters) ... I also have my mother-in-law’s needles.
I have her old kitchen utensils ... you knit the kind ... with the painted red, wood handles ... they are hanging on my kitchen wall right now.
And the last dish remaining from her first set of kitchen dishes when she married in 1938. I knew she loved that kitchen set so I took the plate before it could get broken and hung it up on her kitchen wall ... now it hangs on the soffit over my kitchen sink.

Oh, I also took her from her living room the mahogany and leather, drum table. I grew up with that table.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Using heavy duty 2 sided tape I display my knitting needles. Caution!! The tape can remove paint from walls so I used blue painters tape as a protector to adhere the sticky tape. The second tape above is used to label sizes.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

AKnitWit said:


> Using heavy duty 2 sided tape I display my knitting needles. Caution!! The tape can remove paint from walls so I used blue painters tape as a protector to adhere the sticky tape. The second tape above is used to label sizes.


Nice .... someone else asked about command hooks for that purpose, just last week.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

mathrox said:


> Nice .... someone else asked about command hooks for that purpose, just last week.


I think they would work fine. Not sure if wall would be marred if want to rearrange or move


----------



## jackychrisp (Jun 16, 2011)

An old metal cigar case is perfect for crochet hooks


----------



## geezee (Feb 15, 2018)

I use my free-standing toilet paper holder to place crochet thread on. I wonder if something like a hall tree would work for multicolored projects.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I use the plastic closers on bread to wrap my long tail cast on yarn on to keep it out of the way until needed.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an old ceramic soup tureen from my great aunt that I use as a decoration (and yarn bowl) in my living room. I use the old day-planners that zip around for my circular needles. I have four of them, one for sizes 0-4, one for 5-8, one for 9-15, and one that I use to keep notes and pictures of every project I complete. I have a beautiful cut glass ice bucket that I have on display in my living room which holds my little balls of left-over yarn. Lots and lots of little medicine bottles and candy tins which hold lots and lots of tiny craft supplies. I have a beautiful ceramic vase which sits beside my knitting chair into which I throw all the bits of yarn I cut off when weaving in ends. I hopefully empty it when company comes. lol


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

The tall round plastic containers that hold pullout treated hand washing nappies in grocery stores and other retail stores are great for the long narrow skeins. Some time ago my favorite Food Lion store willing saved a couple empty ones for me. No charge. Sometimes there is already an empty one at the entrance.


----------



## geezee (Feb 15, 2018)

The bulk of my stashes are in Tidy Cat 25lb litter containers. They stack into tall towers when full. Remove the lid and they slip inside one another when empty.

A cheap metal cookie sheet and the straight edge of plastic advertising magnets to mark my place on patterns and cross stitch diagrams. Saves pages wear and tear


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I use old prescription bottles for small items such as markers, yarn needles, etc. Since I'm not a cook, I use bowls for smaller project storage.


----------



## Mizz Peary (Jul 29, 2017)

I use the clear plastic zippered bags to hold leftover yarn and a 33 oz Maxwell House coffee plastic container to hold skeins or balls of yarn as I knit.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

I saved one of those jugs you can buy pretzels (and other snacks) in bulk and use it for spools of thread. It's easy to see and grab what color you want. When I'm not using sewing thread, the container makes a great door stop.


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

I use a scarf holder someone gave me in a box of unwanted things so this is is about six inch strip of canvas with a shortened metal hanger at top this strip of canvas was face to face sewn and turned that hanger is encased then it has loops about one inch and a half wide made like belt loops they are velcroed so you can open to put scarf thru so I have Needle size written in mm above loop on loop us number I used black perm marker for this. Those loops run down each side and I store my circulars in loops like in size two all my size two circulars are in from shorter length to longest in the two loop and so it goes the largest needles I have size ....to size ...... Several sizes together as I have less of those....but this helps them straighten so I do not have to fight the coiled needles.....i too have crochet needles in those cigar tins I got at a yard sale I label size on each like k or h ....i also have a little coffee pot like maybe used at a campfire. I have long straight knitting needles in tall heavy glass vase and the shorts are in a glass vase with handles on each side. I am still trying to find a solution for dble pointed I don't want to put in a vase as I would be hunting sizes constantly. From dollar tree I got four circle pill holders and I use those for stitch markers, I recently put sewing machine feet one of those sets you see advertised I had used a floss box three but found myself looking thru boxes so I redid them in an oversized wooden silverware holder now it doesn't have tiny dividers like those boxes did but I do have the little pictures taped in box I have numbered them and use perm marker to number feet as a back up easy find but if it wears off there is the picture to go by this is used as a drawerit slides in and out as needed on a wire shelf unit under my sewing table. My oldest made a nice pottery when she was in school flat bottom and I use a pink gator clip I keep one wing of it up and it is a yarn ball.


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

I used zipper bags when adding nylon thread to sock heels. I would pull out equal lengths or yarn and nylon , put both "balls" in a baggie while I knitted dual threads. Fiddly ,but never had to untangle any. I also use medicine bottles for holding a multitude of small things.Nila


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

I use the music stand too, and I've cut up a hanger and bent it into a V so I can push my cake through the middle and hang my yarn from the stand. I also have the bed linen zipperbags for projects, even my sister saves them for me. My crochet hooks are in the Crystal light containers, my straight knitting needles are in a vase and I repurposed a chipped enameled vented baker for a yarn bowl, my pretzel containers hold small balls of leftover yarn. But I have a 'thing' for boxes and trays and use them to hold all the small things like stitch markers, point protectors, etc. I also repurpose QUI yogurt containers to hold my tiny scissors and needles.


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

My son made me a wooden block (I got the idea from another kp'r) to put my dpn's on. My DH drilled the holes. Can't send a picture it's In Michigan and We're in Tx. til March.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I store all my knitting needles in a big crystal vase that belonged to my mom; her knitting needles are kept in a very thick glass vase which belonged to our neighbor brought from Germany when she arrived in Canada after the WWII. When she passed, her son had a garage sale and since I always admired the vase when I was younger, he gave it to me and it's been in my craft room since!
I have four collapsible net laundry baskets filled with balls of yarn (inherited from mom). Doesn't take up much room and I can see the colors. I also have a set of crystal coasters holding my stitch holders needles nearby on my table. I use my mom's jewellery box as a sewing box....Mom had a yarn holder back in the 70's which is in my basket to hold my present project and whenever I can't do a stitch I hear my mom telling me what I did wrong! I use the thick smaller plastic bags to keep my projects separate along with the pattern but I also use them to keep other crafting supplies.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I now use the lindt chocolate Christmas ball as a Yarn holder, it was full of chocolates it's now filled with yarn ????


Great idea. You get to eat the chocolate, then you get the container. Wonder if you can still get them. Hmmmm


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

I save small paper bags with handles. I used to have more when I went shopping in person. Some restaurant take out bags, a spice store and cosmetic store bags are all about the right size. I write on the side with a marker what the project is, put in the yarn, pattern, and, sometimes, the needle and put it in my WIPs-to-be corner. Then when I'm ready to start (usually Christmas knitting), I transfer to one of my pretty project bags with zippers and pockets and collectable pins, wind the yarn, and go to town. I also have an antique school desk with inkwell and pencil holder (a long cutout along the top) that I use for an end table. The pencil holder is especially good for corralling my hooks, scissors, yarn needles, etc. so they don't roll on to the floor.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Sunny70 said:


> I use the plastic closers on bread to wrap my long tail cast on yarn on to keep it out of the way until needed.


I also do that. Works great.


----------



## bizonya (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
In 1969 my dad gave me a fruitcake which came in a round tin container which I use to this day to store my small knitting supplies.

In 1975 my mother-in-law shared her idea of storing knitting needles in left-over fabric which is folded in half and sewn up in sections and labeled. However, I used left-over vinyl.

In December of 1975 she also verbally told me her sock pattern which her mother taught her when she was a small child around 1920. They would unwind sweaters, they no longer wore, into balls of yarn and use it to make socks. One of these days I'll share the pattern. The heel is a very nice looking one. I have yet to see a sock pattern with the heel turning like it.
I sure look forward every day visiting this group.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Of course the chocolates were NOT the reason for purchasing the container ... they were just an added 'bonus'. ????


Absolutely! 
The Baileys containers get reused for his snacks and my skeins; I don't think any have yet reached the recycle bin.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

My goodness this was a very interesting post, so glad it was started, just read each and everyone, love these ideas, I still have a old metal coffee can my MIL used, with the plastic lid with a hole cut in the top of it. I also have many empty pill bottles to put sewing needles, stitch markers, buttons and bobbins in. I also have a very large empty parmesan cheese container, the screw on lid has the 3 holes in it, I use that in the car. For my crochet hooks or knitting needles I have zipper bags I made to put them in. But I also use the zipper bags sheets come in for my yarn like so many of you do.
Again, thank you for this post, it has been a fun read.
Stay safe and well


----------



## joycegriffin (Apr 21, 2012)

My most interesting recycle... A friend of mine has a prescription for medical MJ. It comes in small shallow glass jars, an ounce or 2 in size. After careful washing, I use them for my homemade shea butter cremes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Some of us still are... and *shrinking further*. ????


Don't remind me!! I've been finding the upper cupboard shelves higher than they were when we moved in.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

AKnitWit said:


> Using heavy duty 2 sided tape I display my knitting needles. Caution!! The tape can remove paint from walls so I used blue painters tape as a protector to adhere the sticky tape. The second tape above is used to label sizes.


Awesome idea.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NimueVaniva said:


> ... an antique school desk with inkwell and pencil holder (a long cutout along the top) that I use for an end table. ...


From a garage sale, my darling bought such a school desk, without legs. I think it's time to put it to use ... beside a comfy chair.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't remind me!! I've been finding the upper cupboard shelves higher than they were when we moved in.


Well, I have already lost an inch ... so I am only 5ft, now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Well, I have already lost an inch ... so I am only 5ft, now.


I will never admit to being less than 6'.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I will never admit to being less than 6'.


Admission or not, I can't stand up to that claim!


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

My Husband gave me a knitting [I guess you would call it a type of a box] the box is hexagon hard plastic with 6 compartments for yarn and in the lid has 6 holes for your knitting needles he bought it from regal before we were married I love it, it sits on the floor by my recliner were I knit all the time .


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

It has taken me months to put old coffee pot in the goodwill box, not to mention a whole lot of other things. (These are things I've known for years that I could use for something, so they accumulate.) You people are NOT helping me de-clutter! LOL


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is amazing.

What great ideas.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought two fishing tackle boxes that have sections in it for small crochet and knitting stuff.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

How about the reverse--using a knitting tool in the kitchen? I think I first saw this here on KP: using a metal needle sizer to get the leaves off cilantro. You pull the stem through the smallest possible hole. Works great!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Plastic milk cartons for making thread/yarn bobbins. I found a pattern template somewhere, probably here.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I have had so much fun reading everyone's ideas. This is one of my favorite things about kp, the sharing of everyone's ideas.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

bokemom said:


> I have had so much fun reading everyone's ideas. This is one of my favorite things about kp, the sharing of everyone's ideas.


I agree.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> I haven't done it yet - just ordered it. on Amazon, the TomCare Toilet Paper Holder - a platform for a pattern/tablet/phone, an extension to hold a ball-o-yarn, and an open-ish container to hold several MORE balls-o-yarn . . .for colorwork or future use. SO looking forward to this.


Is this it? https://www.amazon.com/TomCare-Bathroom-Accessories-Portable-Dispenser/dp/B07H9SSWPR/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=TomCare+Toilet+Paper+Holder&qid=1611011193&sr=8-2


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> I use an old daily planner to store my fixed circulars. I found plastic zipper pockets that fit the planner at an office supply store going out of business sale.
> 
> My husband uses a lot of re-writable CDs, he knows to never throw away CD containers. If you break out the center post you can feed the yarn through the hole makes great yarn holder. If you are rewinding a ball of yarn you can put it in the container to keep it from rolling around the room. I also use them when weighing yarn and unwieldy items on my kitchen scale, just tare out the weight of the container and fill with what needs to be weighed. Works really well for sweaters that would normally overhand the scale. The lid with the center post works for holding a yarn ball. The larger ones are also good for small project storage.
> 
> ...


What do antique candle molds look like. I've never seen one and can't picture a spindle in it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't remind me!! I've been finding the upper cupboard shelves higher than they were when we moved in.


Yup, I have that problem too. If I get any shorter 5ft...I won't be able to reach the 2nd shelf!!! Lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> What do antique candle molds look like. I've never seen one and can't picture a spindle in it.


Imagine cast-iron forms - like ice cube trays or old time lead-shot forms - but the long skinny shape of an upside down candle.
From etsy: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/877678965/antique-candle-mold?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_ca_en_ca_a-craft_supplies_and_tools-other&utm_custom1=_k_CjwKCAiAgJWABhArEiwAmNVTBzn0fKEvfEvzOlAZuqJceQfjchc4_mH31bxrycJfhV1GCUuPupeuthoCWmkQAvD_BwE_k_&utm_content=go_318291525_19444350045_75295133925_pla-106551294035_m__877678965enca_194988376&utm_custom2=318291525&gclid=CjwKCAiAgJWABhArEiwAmNVTBzn0fKEvfEvzOlAZuqJceQfjchc4_mH31bxrycJfhV1GCUuPupeuthoCWmkQAvD_BwE


----------



## colvinwe (Jan 12, 2016)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


My daughter recently bought new sheets and gave me the zipper bag.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> The clear plastic zipper bags that linens are sold in make the best project bags. Hold yarn and needles and a pattern and room for my notions bag. You can see at a glance exactly what you have. I have been lucky to find some at our recycle center too.


Agree. I started using those too after saving them. I was going to remove and reuse the zippers when I see when I had an epiphany, LOL, to use them as wip bags instead of large ziplock bags.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

A large two-prong fork, which I use as a lucet to make braided cord.


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a large plastic 26 oz clear plastic jar that snack mix in. I just put the yarn in and leave off the lid and it works great. My mom had a 2 liter pop bottle that she used in the nursing home.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Imagine cast-iron forms - like ice cube trays or old time lead-shot forms - but the long skinny shape of an upside down candle.
> From etsy: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/877678965/antique-candle-mold?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_ca_en_ca_a-craft_supplies_and_tools-other&utm_custom1=_k_CjwKCAiAgJWABhArEiwAmNVTBzn0fKEvfEvzOlAZuqJceQfjchc4_mH31bxrycJfhV1GCUuPupeuthoCWmkQAvD_BwE_k_&utm_content=go_318291525_19444350045_75295133925_pla-106551294035_m__877678965enca_194988376&utm_custom2=318291525&gclid=CjwKCAiAgJWABhArEiwAmNVTBzn0fKEvfEvzOlAZuqJceQfjchc4_mH31bxrycJfhV1GCUuPupeuthoCWmkQAvD_BwE


Thanks!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

bokemom said:


> I have had so much fun reading everyone's ideas. This is one of my favorite things about kp, the sharing of everyone's ideas.


Same here I've just spent afea reading through ...ive bookmarked to read mire later


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

IndigoSpinner said:


> What do antique candle molds look like. I've never seen one and can't picture a spindle in it.


https://www.betterbee.com/candle-molds/atm-antique-tin-candle-mold.asp?mkwid=&pcrid=409780438008&pkw=&pmt=&pdv=c&gclid=CjwKCAiAgJWABhArEiwAmNVTBwcn3UaL47XHa0pejb7w1SbPL8ylgvd3z9VY1NKOor9vk0mJMj2rWBoCRxgQAvD_BwE

ETA I see Jessica Jean beat me to it.


----------



## knitster25 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m still using what my mother used to store her straight knitting needles—a long cardboard tube with a cardboard lid in which a Playtex girdle with new long legs to prevent thigh bulge came.


----------



## knitster25 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m still using what my mother used to store her straight knitting needles—a long cardboard tube with a cardboard lid in which a Playtex girdle with new long legs to prevent thigh bulge came.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitster25 said:


> I'm still using what my mother used to store her straight knitting needles-a long cardboard tube with a cardboard lid in which a Playtex girdle with new long legs to prevent *thigh bulge *came.


I _almost_ wish such foundation garments were still available. If they are, don't tell me. No way will I ever wriggle into any kind of girdle again!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

knitster25 said:


> I'm still using what my mother used to store her straight knitting needles-a long cardboard tube with a cardboard lid in which a Playtex girdle with new long legs to prevent thigh bulge came.


My kids used to have a coin bank that was a long cardboard tube that looked like a container for tootsie rolls and had metal lids on each end and the top one had a slot in it. Wish I still had it.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

jillyrosemary said:


> How about the reverse--using a knitting tool in the kitchen? I think I first saw this here on KP: using a metal needle sizer to get the leaves off cilantro. You pull the stem through the smallest possible hole. Works great!


Even better you can use a round holed metal colander. Saw this this summer. You pull from inside out and the colander catches the herbs. It worked really well.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Lots of great ideas!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

AKnitWit said:


> Using heavy duty 2 sided tape I display my knitting needles. Caution!! The tape can remove paint from walls so I used blue painters tape as a protector to adhere the sticky tape. The second tape above is used to label sizes.


Question... does that tape leave sticky stuff on your needles/cables? Great idea if it doesn't !!!


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

bokemom said:


> What's your favorite that would be perfect for...thing? I love seeing how people use their creativity to solve problems.....


I use a krumkake cone form as a nøstepinne. Krumkaker are crisp Norwegian waffle cookies like Italian pizzelles that are wrapped on a wooden form. A nøstepinne is a Norwegian tool used for manually wrapping yarn into a ball.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Apart from my dear MIL's basket, described above, I have a "real" tradesman's chest which came from my FIL's shop (rather than a reproduction one). Before I scrubbed it out, you could smell the spices that had been stored in it, and it still has some prices inked on to the inside of the drawers. I keep sewing things in it.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

kdpa07734 said:


> Question... does that tape leave sticky stuff on your needles/cables? Great idea if it doesn't !!!


No it does not
:sm24:


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Troy said:


> I save every one of these, all sizes, for storing yarn. The zipper ensures that the yarn will stay clean and because they're clear, I can see at a glance what the yarns are.


I do the same. Have done for years & you can pack more than you would expect in them, with cedar balls of course. :sm09:


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I cut through the middle of a pool noodle and then sized and cut it to put on the bottom of a hanger and use it to loop circular needles.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

sigridsmith said:


> I use a krumkake cone form as a nøstepinne. Krumkaker are crisp Norwegian waffle cookies like Italian pizzelles that are wrapped on a wooden form. A nøstepinne is a Norwegian tool used for manually wrapping yarn into a ball.


Hi,

Thank you for that information, I had no idea, and now I know what it looks like.

Stay safe and well


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Madelyn said:


> I cut through the middle of a pool noodle and then sized and cut it to put on the bottom of a hanger and use it to loop circular needles.


Oops!!
Guess what I'll be looking for whenever I'm walking past on trash pickup days?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Madelyn said:


> I cut through the middle of a pool noodle and then sized and cut it to put on the bottom of a hanger and use it to loop circular needles.


Terrific idea, I have a few left here by my grandkids, guess I will borrow one. lol


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I use a dog biscuit container for my wool when I have a project on the go. My husband has fitted the top from an olive oil bottle in the lid for the wool to feed through. We are lucky enough to have a few of these boxes as we used to breed Pomeranians which is lucky as several family members have asked for them for their knitting too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MargoN said:


> I use a dog biscuit container for my wool when I have a project on the go. My husband has fitted the top from an olive oil bottle in the lid for the wool to feed through. We are lucky enough to have a few of these boxes as we used to breed Pomeranians which is lucky as several family members have asked for them for their knitting too.


Great idea using the olive oil topper.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea using the olive oil topper.


Quite a resourceful husband, he scans all recycling items to see what he can use.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

MargoN said:


> I use a dog biscuit container for my wool when I have a project on the go. My husband has fitted the top from an olive oil bottle in the lid for the wool to feed through. We are lucky enough to have a few of these boxes as we used to breed Pomeranians which is lucky as several family members have asked for them for their knitting too.


I have one of these which I won, I put it in my son's bedroom to use for his laundry though goodness knows when he will get here to use it as he lives in the USA.


----------



## tgaleana (Mar 12, 2018)

I decided to find a use for all those plastic grocery bags. I connect the bags together and twist into rope. I cut my material stash into strips then I weave using the bags as "rope" into baskets of all sizes and shapes. They are great for bread baskets, keys, holding yarn while knitting or crocheting. Very colorful. If I ever figure out how to post a photo I'll send one. Lots of great ideas from everyone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tgaleana said:


> I decided to find a use for all those plastic grocery bags. I connect the bags together and twist into rope. I cut my material stash into strips then I weave using the bags as "rope" into baskets of all sizes and shapes. They are great for bread baskets, keys, holding yarn while knitting or crocheting. Very colorful. * If I ever figure out how to post a photo *I'll send one. Lots of great ideas from everyone.


The how-to: https://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thankyou for the link Jessica-Jean. I keep forgetting too. ☺


----------



## tgaleana (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for the link. I'll give it a try.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Happee Knits on YouTube did a video on Dollar Tree items that can be used for knitting. There were some cool items, she found. I have also found a lot of cute, less than $5 small lunch bags on Amazon, that make nice knitting bags.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

mathrox said:


> My kids used to have a coin bank that was a long cardboard tube that looked like a container for tootsie rolls and had metal lids on each end and the top one had a slot in it. Wish I still had it.


Just want to let you know that these are still available. You might want to see if another knitter/crocheter wants to go in with you because you need to purchase 6.

https://www.candyfavorites.com/tootsie-rolls-bank?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIy7Cm_dWt7gIVp_LACh37jATtEAQYAiABEgJgh_D_BwE


----------



## tgaleana (Mar 12, 2018)

I finally am going to try and post a picture of the bowls I make with plastic grocery bags as the "rope" -


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tgaleana said:


> I finally am going to try and post a picture of the bowls I make with plastic grocery bags as the "rope" -


They're lovely!!

If plastic bags are banned in your area, an old (pr new) clothesline can be used instead: http://priscillascrochet.net/Free%20Chapters/Clothesline%20Crochet%20Chapter.pdf


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

tgaleana said:


> I finally am going to try and post a picture of the bowls I make with plastic grocery bags as the "rope" -


Those are great, I love the colors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When my son decided to move all his tools and crafting supplies into IKEA units, he gave me his toolboxes. Those are where most of my yarny notions live ... the ones that aren’t in project bags with one or another WIP, that is. :sm15: 
All my leather-working tools are in another toolbox, bought especially for them. I should probably give all that away; I haven’t played with lacing or leather in decades.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your bowls are lovely.


----------



## Lanagay (Apr 15, 2014)

I use those tiny rubber bands to make stitch markers, I think children used them to make bracelets. Belle is the brand name. I twist them a few times and hold to make flat. They do not slip as easily as the bought markers.


----------



## tgaleana (Mar 12, 2018)

Oregon went from the thinner grocery bags to the thicker plastic bags. They work well also. I plan on trying different things like clothesline and rope. It's been fun and helps get rid of the tons, and I do mean tons, of fabric I've collected over the years. Once the pandemic is over or at least under control, I'll try selling at one of the many events they have here. I'm starting to be overrun with baskets!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Those thick reusable shopping bags are good to use as grow bag planters in the garden. I turn mine inside out so as not to show advertising on them. It may be necessary to cut holes in the bottom for drainage.



tgaleana said:


> Oregon went from the thinner grocery bags to the thicker plastic bags. They work well also. I plan on trying different things like clothesline and rope. It's been fun and helps get rid of the tons, and I do mean tons, of fabric I've collected over the years. Once the pandemic is over or at least under control, I'll try selling at one of the many events they have here. I'm starting to be overrun with baskets!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wendyinwonderland said:


> Those thick reusable shopping bags are good to use as grow bag planters in the garden. I turn mine inside out so as not to show advertising on them. It may be necessary to cut holes in the bottom for drainage.


What a great idea!!
Thank you.


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Empty tissue boxes make good colorful containers by removing the plastic then cut to the corners fold down and staple along sides putting the smooth side of the staple inside so not scratch hands when reaching in later.. also be sure to catch all the layers on the ends so not fall apart when lifting.. we use them for all kinds of things.. the small ones are nice for holding taller things and not so many items.. also the ones that have the oval openings cut in two in center and turn up on end makes and easy reach inside .. some times staple two or four together for a collection of several things to keep in one place.. and then you will find all kinds of more ideas uses for them and they are pretty too..


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I use a small plastic waste basket to place my yarn in to re-wind it using a yarn winder. It keeps it from rolling all over the floor. For the same reason, I also use it to store the yarn while working on a project.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

rujam said:


> I agree.


So do I. There are a lot of hints out there that can be a big help, especially for storage.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Irene P said:


> I use a small plastic waste basket to place my yarn in to re-wind it using a yarn winder. It keeps it from rolling all over the floor. For the same reason, I also use it to store the yarn while working on a project.


I found a lot of containers at the dollar store that are useful for this, too!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

This is what I use for yarn 6 of them sorted out in weight 
Than in my sewing room I have a drawer with needles in plastic folders I bought at a dollar store


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

rasputin said:


> Yup, I have that problem too. If I get any shorter 5ft...I won't be able to reach the 2nd shelf!!! Lol


I have a foot stool (dollar store ) in each room for that reason


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> I have a foot stool (dollar store ) in each room for that reason


Smart woman :sm24:


----------

